# Pregnant



## Always&amp;4ever

Hi,

Well I wasn't going to announcent it for a while yet but it seems somebody already has as it states pregnant under my name but not that im a mummy to my cutie like it did say! No idea who changed it? unless I did it in my sleep lol.. I found out last week but didn't want to say anything until I got to 12 weeks, Im about 5 weeks + 4 days! It was a bit of a shock as im on the pill and haven't missed any but its good news anyway, haven't told my husband yet though as he is away and I don't wanna tell him when he is so stressed out!


----------



## welshcakes79

wow, congrats jazzy :)... how are you feelin hun?


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Not to bad, its a little scary because of my pelvis so im worried on that scale, I didn't change my profile to pregnant tho so im a little worried about how it got changed when barely anyone knew


----------



## welshcakes79

dont know how your profile got changed :(..maybe pm wobbles/stircrazy and see if they know..

has your pelvis not healed fully yet? remember you being in agony with it ...
good news though, Jasmine gonna be a big sis :) x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Strange how ur profile title changed on its own! Congrats Jazzy xXx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Nope, was meant to be having muscle relaxing injections but I guess I won't be able to now! I guess il just have to manage with the pain , it is strange, maybe I sleep type lol


----------



## lynz

omg congrats hun xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Jazzy CONGRATS!!!! :happydance:

Wishing you a very healthy and happy 8 months!!


----------



## elles28

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Rumpskin

OMG

Congrats Jazzy

xxx


----------



## sam's mum

Jazzy said:


> Not to bad, its a little scary because of my pelvis so im worried on that scale, I didn't change my profile to pregnant tho so im a little worried about how it got changed when barely anyone knew

Congratulations!! :D And don't worry about the profile - mine changed back to what I'd originally selected from the list before I changed it months ago (they moved from under the profile pictures to above this week, and I think they must have been reset too, so nobody has changed it for you!) x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## clairebear

ah congrats hunni 
x


----------



## Beltane

Congrats!


----------



## Ema

CONGRATS xXx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## embojet

Congratulstions x


----------



## maybebaby

Wow- Congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## cupcake

congrats u brave woman u!


----------



## Suz

Congrats Rita!!!!!! Im so happy for you :)

(Like Sams Mum said, there was some minor changes with the fourm and the family stats got moved around abit, so that is probably what happened.... ;))


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Congrats hunnie xXx


----------



## buffycat

:wohoo:

congratulations - i'm very envious!

wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy! :D


----------



## tansey

Congrats! xx


----------



## Carlyanne15

Congrats


----------



## Serene123

Congrats Jazzy. :)


----------



## maz

Congratulations on your :bfp:


----------



## BurtonBaby

Congrats!! Very exciting!


----------



## dizzy65

congrats :)


----------



## xarlenex

Congrats Jazzy!! :happydance:
Hope your pelvis doesnt cause you as much trouble as it did before. And hope hubby loves the news of another little bundle on the way! xx


----------



## StirCrazy

Jazzy said:


> it seems somebody already has as it states pregnant under my name but not that im a mummy to my cutie like it did say!

There was a minor change to BnB but no titles got altered (all that got changed was the title now displays above your avatar instead of below), and the only people that can change it are you and me (and I had no idea about your status).

Look in your profile; if you have nothing in your 'My Family' title then it displays whatever you have selected in you 'Family status'.
https://www.babyandbump.com/profile.php?do=editprofile

Congrats BTW :)


----------



## sam's mum

I think some must have changed, as what I'd typed in the 'my family' bit on mine had disappeared, and as I'd selected Mum from the list when I first joined it was just showing that again :D x


----------



## StirCrazy

sam's mum said:


> I think some must have changed, as what I'd typed in the 'my family' bit on mine had disappeared, and as I'd selected Mum from the list when I first joined it was just showing that again :D x

Oh yeh it would have probably shown the default while I was upgrading, but the title should have gone back to the way it was, no? Probably took me about 12 hours to complete the upgrades, so it would only have been for 1/2 day ish.


----------



## Mynxie

congrats


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations x


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Yey, congrats

xx


----------



## lillysmum

Congratulations! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!! Well, 8 months now :)


----------



## sam's mum

StirCrazy said:


> Oh yeh it would have probably shown the default while I was upgrading, but the title should have gone back to the way it was, no? Probably took me about 12 hours to complete the upgrades, so it would only have been for 1/2 day ish.

Oh I see...I changed mine back myself as soon as I noticed it so i don't think I gave it a chance to change itself! :laugh2: x


----------



## maddiwatts19

YYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYY!!!

congratulations hun!! WOOO!

xxxx


----------



## AquaDementia

oh wow Jazzy! I just saw this and thought my eyes were fooling me!
CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SJK

congrats :happydance: :happydance: xxx


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations x


----------



## Ann-Marie

https://images.paraorkut.com/img/graphics/6/congrats7.gif


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations :happydance:

xx


----------



## lorrilou

congratulations hunni


----------



## porkpie1981

congrats:happydance:


----------



## ladymilly

sam's mum said:


> Oh I see...I changed mine back myself as soon as I noticed it so i don't think I gave it a chance to change itself! :laugh2: x

i did the same thing :dohh:

congratulations hun :hugs::hugs: wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy :hugs::hugs:


----------



## biteable

congrats hun xx


----------



## Belle

wow jazzy, no stopping u!! congratulations, what exciting news!!
cant believe ur lil jasmine is 5months already!! xx


----------



## missjess

Wow ! Congrats xxxx


----------



## Jenny

OMG Jazzy! Congrats :D I'm so happy for you. Have a great 9 months hon :hugs:


----------



## Samantha675

congrats love!


----------



## luckyme225

congrats :)


----------



## sophie

Oh my golly gosh, congratulations jazzy!
:hug:


----------

